# Rifle actions



## 2400

What kind of rifle actions do you have or want to have?

Multiple choice


----------



## Baldy

I like the Lever action the best but then again I never got into real big game hunting. Biggest game we had was deer in heavy woods.:smt023


----------



## Wandering Man

All I've got right now are .22s.

WM


----------



## Texasdoc

well I like a bolt action over any other but I do own a few Class3 guns and enjoy taking them out for a run some days.

Doc


----------



## Mini14

My picks:
A. Semiauto-put a hi cap magazine on this baby, you're ready for the rioters and looters, after the next Tornadocalypse. Also great for bear hunting in .30-06/8mm/.308.
1. Mini14
2. FAL 
3. M14
4. AK47 
5. G3/HK91
6. CETME
7. SKS-D or M
8. .30 carbine
9. GEW-44
10. Rashid
11. SKS
12. FN49
13. Johnson 1941
14.Hakim
15. GEW43
15. Saiga Hunting rifle, .30-06 or .308.
16. Garand

B.Bolt action: my faves:
1. Pattern 17 Enfield, .30-06.
2. VZ24 with bottom-grooved stock, 7mm Mauser caliber.
3. .303 #4 Lee-Enfield.
4. That crazy Lee-Enfield that takes AK47 magazines from Canada.
5. Lee-Enfield Jungle carbine, latest synthetic stock variant.

C. Lever actions:
1. Winchester 1895 carbine, bottom grooved hand guard; stripper clip 
cariant. Caliber: .30-06.
2. Winchester 1892. .357 magnum caliber. You can use SKS stripper clips 
to help load this gun more quickly(Think speedastrips with a revolver). With .357 magnum JSP rounds, you can probably nuke any big game animal on the North American continent.
3. Ruger .96-44. From what I hear, it's an awesome hunting/HD gun.

Pump action:

1. Pump action AR15 copy-like a thirty shot repeater.
2. Pump action AK47 copy-see above.
3. Colt Lightning repo, in a modern caliber.

I want a fixed ghost ring sight, on all rifles, a fiber optic brightly-colored front post sight.


----------



## SuckLead

I really, really want a lever action rifle, maybe in something like 357 mag. Right now my only rifle has a straight pull bolt. Love it!


----------



## Mini14

SuckLead said:


> I really, really want a lever action rifle, maybe in something like 357 mag. Right now my only rifle has a straight pull bolt. Love it!


Angel, have you considered a Rossi Puma 1892? I have heard nothing but good reports on them. Also, you use SKS tripper clips as quickloaders for any .357.


----------



## hj28rules

I have a 'Black Rifle' and a Henry 'Golden Boy.' Best of both worlds. :smt033


----------



## Revolver

Baldy said:


> I like the Lever action the best but then again I never got into real big game hunting. Biggest game we had was deer in heavy woods.:smt023


I'd really like to know your definition of "real big game hunting" where .45-70 out of a Marlin isn't enough.



Mini14 said:


> Angel, have you considered a Rossi Puma 1892? I have heard nothing but good reports on them. Also, you use SKS tripper clips as quickloaders for any .357.


The .38/.357 case head fits on SKS clips? I wasn't aware of that. Learn something new everyday I guess.


----------



## Queeqeg

I have a bunch of semiauto .22s and one old Winchester lever action


----------



## Phelptwan

I'm a big fan of lever action rifles. I currently own two winchester model 1894 and a model 71 (.348).


----------



## mvslay

I love all long guns.

But for me the bolt action is my favorite. It is a reasonable compromise between ROF and ease of brass colection. Brass tends to last longer in a bolt gun for reloading purposes. But don't get me wrong I love my AR's too.

For grab and go HD I keep the .30-30 Winchester, 2 mosseberg 500's(one 18.5" and one 20"), my HBAR, and a RRA M4gery in the front of the safe. Hope in time of need I can decide which one in time to defend myself (j/k).


----------



## spacedoggy

Believe it or not the action I want is not on the list. I would like to have the 3 round burst add to my AR. Don't really care for full auto. Do you know if you need a class III for this? 357mag.

I did vote for the lever action. I enjoy them so much. I only have the Henry22lr and a puma 44mag. Like to get one in 30 30 and 357 mag


----------



## stormbringerr

i would love to have a rifle w/3round burst. i have a semi auto mini14 and a pump 12g mossberg at this writing. ive never had a lever action or even shot one. all the others i have shot.


----------



## ki4dmh

I like bolt actions but that is just me.
Scott


----------



## ignantmike

both of my .22's are bolt action.....


----------



## Don357

I have 2 bolt actions, 1 is a Stevens Model 200 in .308 Win, the other is a Tula T03-78-01 .22LR. And also, I have a CAI CETME semi-auto in 7.62x51/.308 Win. I would love to have 3 lever actions. 1 Winchester 1894 style 
.45 LC, 1 Marlin 336 .30/30, and a Marlin 1895XLR .45/70. As for a pump I would like a Winchester Lightning style .22LR.


----------



## Black Metal

My father inlaw has a ruger #1 I absolutly love the action on that gun and the fact that it has a longer barrel then alot of guns but due to the feed the gun itself is actually shorter


----------



## falshman70

Voted before I read the post. I voted semi-auto, because that's what I'm familiar with, but then saw the post asking what you'd like to have and I would say lever. I haven't shot it yet, but I bought a Henry rifle Sunday at the gun show. I grew up watching westerns and always wanted a lever-action rifle. Now I gotta shoot it!


----------



## hawcer

For those long shots, there's nothing better than a bolt action(unless your a T/C fan),Enfield P17 has to be my farvorite.

If I'm packing through the woods,I'll take a Winchester 94.(this has to be one of the lightest hunting rifles around)

For all out shootin/plinking and having fun...It's a toss up between my AR,AK or HK91....with alot of Ruger 10/22 action in between.

I would really like to have a pump action rifle...that would add something new to my collection.


----------



## niadhf

3 lever action - love em
4 single shot break action. like em a real lot
2 bolt action. they are ok but i didn't coose either
1 semi auto (.22) lot of fun, but wouldn't miss it like the lever or single shots.
I *REALLY* want a ruger #1

A month ago after taking a tactical pistol course, as i was leaving, the instructor talked about an up coming tactical rifle course. I asked if i could bring my Marlin 1894. They weren't sure how to single point sling it though (no saddle ring either):smt033


----------



## Fred40

SuckLead said:


> I really, really want a lever action rifle, maybe in something like 357 mag. Right now my only rifle has a straight pull bolt. Love it!


I've heard great things about the Henry Big Boy's. Great looking rifle as well.


----------



## submoa

2400 said:


> What kind of rifle actions do you have or want to have?


Money, reality and BATFE no object?

*Shotgun:*

Matched Pair James Purdey & Sons 12-bore Over-and-Under Woodward action with scroll and game engraving 









Matched Pair Holland & Holland 12-bore Over-and-Under 'Royal Deluxe' with deep anthucus leaf engraving









*Anti-Zombie Tactical Shotgun:*

Military Police Systems Auto Assault 12 (AA-12) Full-Auto with Frag-12 antipersonnel rounds in 20-round drum mags

Pancor Mk3A1 Jackhammer Full-Auto with 12ga 00 shot in 10-round drum mags and detonator modules to turn spare mags into antipersonnel mines as needed.

*Bug-out Shotgun:*

NeoStead 2000 pump action with 12ga 00 shot in dual 6 round mags.

*Practical Household:*

Mannlicher Scout (non-Cooper ed.), 5rd mags, black furniture with maple inserts, Euro tactical bolt handle, match barrel, narrow or euro reticle Leupold with flip up caps, 180gr .308Win Super X.

*"Home Defense":*

DSA SA-58 OSW 13" match barrel, Inch semi-auto, A2 flashhider, folding para stock with ITC cheekpiece, SAW grip, ACOG with 7.62NATO bullet drop reticle, rail interface handguard, Surefire M900A, 7.62NATO M118LR hollow point boat tails, dump bag

*Distance (bolt action only):*

McMillan TAC-50, McCann mount, CH-2 reticle NightForce 12-42x56 NXS, Jewell Trigger, brass saver, match hand loads, ghillie suit, drag bag, thermal suppresant underwear, 2 fortnights local cuisine prior, and spotter buddy. Swappable muzzle brake with Elite Iron suppressor (and removable shoulder pad ).


----------



## PanaDP

The rifle I really want right now is a falling block sharps in .45-70. I would consider going to .45-90, though.


----------



## tc15

break open single shot. really like my 2 encores and 2 contenders,1 of each set up for rifle and 1 of each set up for handgun shooting.like these ones best, allthough i still like to play with my semi-autos,pumps,and bolt actions.


----------



## Anarius

I am not familiar with Class-3 rules but we DO have a unrestricted range where I live and I have NEVER seen a Civie with a 3RB...Although I have to say that shooting 3rb is the most fun ever! Aim low and left, squeeze! I don't know if thats because they all like autos, or 3-rb is illegal. I think that even with a class-3 it has to be pre-19?? and there were no 3rb's back then?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

At least for hunting, fully automatic is defined as any firearm that can discharge more than a single shot for a single pull of the trigger. So in hunting, a 3-round burst is considered automatic. Not sure what the BATF has to say about it though.


----------



## sesquipedalian101

I like your poll; great idea!!!

But it is not complete. 

You left out at least the following:

All of the Firelock class including...
Matchlock
Wheellock
Flintlock
Caplock

Some of the cartridge class including...
Revolving
Falling Block
Rolling Block
Trapdoor
Sidelock

Oh, and "pump" action is a synonym for / subset of "slide" action.

-101-


----------



## DevilsJohnson

SuckLead said:


> I really, really want a lever action rifle, maybe in something like 357 mag. Right now my only rifle has a straight pull bolt. Love it!


I have two lever action rifles and like them a lot (Winchester 94 in 30-30 and a Marlin 1894SS in 33 mag). I have shot one in 357 and they are really great.:smt1099

I have a few different rifles that fit into many of the poll categories. an SKS that uses AK mags an AK, AR, 30 carbine, a couple 10-22's, 17 hmr bolt action, a couple single shot shot guns and a couple pump actions. To me you just can't go wrong with any of them. I don't have most for any other reason other than wanting to shoot them because it's fun. I don't hunt much anymore because of the trashed back but I still love to shoot them.


----------



## JagFarlane

SuckLead said:


> I really, really want a lever action rifle, maybe in something like 357 mag. Right now my only rifle has a straight pull bolt. Love it!


Good luck with the 357's, they're hard to come by. Marlin and Puma make them. Marlin, last I heard, is back logged a couple of months with orders. Puma might be available.


----------



## niadhf

There is a nice puma '92 short rifle version here at my LGS. full octagon barrel, no barrell band. i keep talking myself out of it. funds not (really) available.
but i really want it. go well with my SS New Blackhawk.


----------



## Growler67

Got a Bolt Action, Lever action, Single Breech, and a Chipmunk which could fit in Single or Bolt.


----------



## dondavis3

Colt A/R 15 'Black Rifle"
A/K 47
Winchester pre '66 30/30 Lever-action 
Uberti 1866 Yellowboy lever-action rifle .45 Long Colt
Remington Nylon 66 .22 L/R
Weatherby Pre '70 Left Hand 7MM Mag
others & shotguns

I really like them all, but enjoy my Lever Actions most - I guess I'm kind of a cowboy at heart.


----------



## ROBINPA

my favorites are scope sighted bolt actions , but also have several levers a semi-auto and one break open Encore , suppse i like em all:smt033


----------



## Mr.clean

I have a ruger 22.LR semi auto
a MAK(AK-47) semi auto

Im gonna get a .308 bolt action rifle(not sure which brand),never had a bolt action and i want one.


----------



## Frank45

I have a few 22 semi-autos and a sweet Browning B 92 lever in 44 mag. Love it.
Top is Weatherby XIX, Browning,bottom Marlin Stainless Model 6088.
Would like a bolt or two, and a M14.I think 7.62 is the only way to fly.


----------



## Bisley

I voted bolt, because my favorite rifle is a Model 70 Winchester, in .30-06, but it really just depends on how I intend to use the rifle. I believe that a good bolt action is more consistently accurate than most other types.

I like a semi-auto in .22 (36 year old Remington Speedmaster), and I'm fond of my Model 1894 Marlin in .44 magnum.


----------



## wbfos

My Cowboy Assault Rifle (winchester '94) and my Enfield .303 are 2 of my favorites


----------



## Popeye7751

Bolt action for accuracy. The first shot is the one that counts.


----------



## momtotwo

I have at least one of all except a full auto...unless I bump fire but technically it is still a semi auto....

We have way more rifles than pistols...that is why I am here...to learn from all of you guys who know more than I do about the handguns. You all are teaching me much already. Thanks, by the way!


----------



## momtotwo

This is almost two years ago...we have added since then.


----------



## Unarmedwelshman

As usual I am jealous of you guys and girls across the pond with your collections! Currently I have a Mossberg 500 Pump action 12 gauge (restricted to 2 in the magazine due to UK laws), an Anschutz .22 bolt action (although this is a calibre we are actually allowed in semi auto!), A Match barreled AR-15 type rifle made by Southern Gun company in .223 complete with sound moderator (Straight Pull unfortunately again due to UK gun laws but with 30 round mags at least!) and finally a side by side 12 gauge that was my first ever gun but which the manufacturers name escapes me right now. (it would take me about 10 minutes to go and look involving bunches of keys and several types of loft ladder!) Cheers Chris


----------



## Drumheller

Rifles
Ruger left handed Gunsite Scout
Custom left handed 10/22
10/22
Marlin model 60
Bolt action .22

Want
Ar15
Mossberg xps(I know it is ugly but fits my need for a rugged flashlight mountable farm gun)


----------



## TAPnRACK

Remington 700 bolt action for me... smooth as silk.


----------



## Broondog

here's a few of my semi-autos. i could not fit all of my rifles into one picture even if i tried.


----------



## berettatoter

Well, being as though I am kind of a low speed - high drag sorta guy, I still like the bolt actions the best of all.:mrgreen:


----------



## dman

Marlin 1895 , T-Rex huntin.......!


----------

